# Another bagged four



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

yep another








I'll be running aero sport fronts and firestone rears over my FK coils.
For management, auto pilot digital management which consists of
- Auto Pilot Digital Controller
- Controller Mounting Bracket
- Digital Controller ECU
- Pezio Transducers
- Anodized Manifolds
- 1/2 Airline
- Air Line Cutter
- VIAIR 380C 200 psi Compressor
- 5 Gallon 8 1/2" Port Tank
- Inflation Valve and Drain ****
- Wire Harness
- Thread Sealant
- Compressor Relay
- Nickel Plated Fittings
I'll also be getting a smc water trap and steel braided lines.
I have the bags sitting in my room. Still waiting on the management. 

















Thanks a bunch to:
John (jb_1152)
Santi
[email protected]
Calvin (tmvw)
Buck Russell
and anyone else who answered all questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by silver saloon at 4:41 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Another bagged four (silver saloon)*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Another bagged four (MikeSc0tt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Another bagged four (f_399)*

Ill b watchin this thread need tips 4 mine







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Another bagged four (Doey20v)*

Dooo ett http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Another bagged four (Still Fantana)*

another Midwest kid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i got the same setup but with eibach coils, you installing it yourself?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Another bagged four (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_another Midwest kid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i got the same setup but with eibach coils, you installing it yourself?

everything except putting the bags in. johns gonna help me out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Another bagged four (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
- 1/2 Airline


thats gonna jump ahah
good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Another bagged four (absoluturq)*

fa sho! did u find new wheels yet?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Another bagged four (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_fa sho! did u find new wheels yet? 

yes


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Another bagged four (silver saloon)*

Yeaaaaaaaa now theres 4 of us in MN! Were killin it in MN lol. Cant wait to see it done


----------



## vdubmk4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see it buddy!


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (vdubmk4)*

thanks for the shout out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now get the wheels we talked about!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*









in time, i will


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Another bagged four (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
yes










i wanna know.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

word brosef http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

woohoo!


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Another bagged four (silver saloon)*

what up man my name is joel i met you in excelsior one day with greg i drove the white mkV. I am trying to buy another dub in the spring and want to do bags aswell so count on me asking you a few questions....or at least rollin around all dumped come summer time!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Another bagged four (newSkool16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSkool16v* »_what up man my name is joel i met you in excelsior one day with greg i drove the white mkV. I am trying to buy another dub in the spring and want to do bags aswell so count on me asking you a few questions....or at least rollin around all dumped come summer time!









yeah dude i remember you. keep me updated on what youre getting! hit me up sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Another bagged four (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
yeah dude i remember you. keep me updated on what youre getting! hit me up sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

for sure man i will!

pics for clicks! god i miss it


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

same car? got a picture of it at eurowerks, loved the wheels


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*



ericjohnston27 said:


> same car? got a picture of it at eurowerks, loved the wheelsQUOTE]
> yessir thanks! now lets quit polluting dudes thread


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (newSkool16v)*

its all good. im gonna miss seeing that car








on a side note, my management will be here monday!!


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_its all good. im gonna miss seeing that car








on a side note, my management will be here monday!!









thats sick im pumped for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (newSkool16v)*

Got some goodies today. So far i mount the compressor and tank. Also fitted everything to the tank and hooked up everything to the manifolds too. 
Some quick pics


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Yay for goodies im sad that the MN is loosin a bagged R but at least were gainin a bagged GLI







O BTW Im gona steal your camera some day jk. But its sick!


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_Yay for goodies im sad that the MN is loosin a bagged R but at least were gainin a bagged GLI







O BTW Im gona steal your camera some day jk. But its sick!

It won't be long before Jeff re-fills that void, I can promise you.
Lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TickTack at 10:29 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (TickTack)*

thanks. im not happy with my whole trunk set up so i think im gonna mount the tank and everything else below the false floor the have the tank pop through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

very gooood!!!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (newSkool16v)*

update.
some pics. sorry theyre blurry/out of focus. i took them quick
first i unmounted the tank and compressor then took the whole frame out








then i added a bottom to the frame for the tank to mount to








mounted tank, which was a pain in the ass to do with the frame in the car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















i was gonna mount everthing else on the same piece as the tank but then realized that the floor isnt tall enough







so im prolly just gonna mount everything else in the spare well.
also im going to be doing something different material wise so dont mind the dirty felt


_Modified by silver saloon at 9:54 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## Nar (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

hey drew, looks good.....
now we've gotta get some rolling shots


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Nar)*

update
changed up the floor and mounted everything underneath. today, i got all the rest of my fittings. i also got new fittings for the rear bags because they were too small.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

those "flow controls" are nice. where do u plan on putting them?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

between the manifold and elbow


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

looks good mang...ready to do this or what?

pg 2 is mine











_Modified by newSkool16v at 3:21 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (newSkool16v)*

yes dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sick roller too


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_yes dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sick roller too

good man lets do it!!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (newSkool16v)*

for sure!! i miss being low


----------



## danrichards (Apr 27, 2008)

do it friday. i will be thurrr niggyz. - nolAN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (danrichards)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danrichards* »_do it friday. i will be thurrr niggyz. - nolAN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fa sho sams coming too


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (danrichards)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danrichards* »_do it friday. i will be thurrr niggyz. - nolAN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha word, come dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (newSkool16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSkool16v* »_
fa sho sams coming too













_Modified by LifeStylz at 10:00 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

we gotta lift my jetta off the axles so i can come!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

LUL WUT>?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*

your gay nolan


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_your gay nolan

haha x2


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

_Modified by justrave at 9:51 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## papa (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (papa)*

haha tight





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Bump we need some updates dude!


----------



## vdubmk4 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

yea Im waiting for those pics, hurry up!!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (newSkool16v)*

got some quick pics. sorry the lighting is horrible http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i'll get some decent pics within the next few days
before anyone says anything, i KNOW the front needs to go lower. i still need to cut the strut bushing, crank the bags down a little more on the shocks, and then have the frame notched. i know i'll be able to get that front way lower. it NEEDS to!! 
i have a huge list of stuff to do yet, like fix some small leaks, clean up the trunk, hide wires, yada yada yada..


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

put some hubcaps on and get on that reverse rake


----------



## vdubmk4 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

NO hubcaps!! hahha looks good so far. it will look even better when we put those skirts on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Haha now your in the same boat as me







GO LOWER


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

i know. i still need to get that front WAY down. all these leaks are bugging me too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif im gonna work on it tonight


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

lets see some pics of how you are going to get the front to go lower. Mine doesn't look that extreme but I know that mine rubs on the axles a lot but I don't want to take the sway bar off but can't buy a new one yet. Really I just want to see what you are going to do so I have an idea of where to go next after the sway is no longer an issue.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (chris_kraft3)*

Well for the fronts, im gonna spin the bags down a little more on the shocks, cut the strut bushings in half, then have the frame notched. If i drive laid out it rides on the axles.
Tonight i got rid of all the leaks on the tank. It feels SO good. The only leaks left are just a few on the fittings on the bags, but those are slow. Also gonna get the frame notched this week. For whats remaining, i just have to clean up some wires on the interior, clean up the trunk a little.
I would like to get the rear a little lower aswell, its currently sitting at 22"


_Modified by silver saloon at 9:56 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

lower it...


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (newSkool16v)*

OH MY GOSH HOLY ISH WTF!?!?!!?
When did this happen, glad that place worked out for the fittings that no one could find you
Who's notching your frame?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_OH MY GOSH HOLY ISH WTF!?!?!!?
When did this happen, glad that place worked out for the fittings that no one could find you
Who's notching your frame?









did it this past weekend. im coming into further on thursday to have the frame notched, so youre doing it


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
did it this past weekend. im coming into further on thursday to have the frame notched, so youre doing it









right on, cool man can't wait to see it


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (newSkool16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newSkool16v* »_lower it...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (LifeStylz)*

soon! hopefully this weekend, if i have time, i'll get that taken care of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

mmkay so i just looked and ive got about 3/8 of an inch between the tire and fender liner. im assuming my bags arent low enough on the shock right? i also dont hear anything hit went i deflate the fronts...
my plan is to spin the perches down a little more, maybe an inch or so. i'll have to see. do i need both perches? or will the weight of the car be enough to make sure the perch wont go down further







im also gonna cut the strut bushings a bunch. hopefully that'll get me a lot lower


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

how much room do you have between the bottom of the bag and the tire on those steelies?
I wouldn't touch the bushings until you have spun the bag down as far as you feel comfortable with.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_how much room do you have between the bottom of the bag and the tire on those steelies?
I wouldn't touch the bushings until you have spun the bag down as far as you feel comfortable with.

that i dont know yet. this weekend im gonna pull off the bumper and fenders to see. i think ive got alot of room thou


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
that i dont know yet. this weekend im gonna pull off the bumper and fenders to see. i think ive got alot of room thou

Werd. Do you have spacers you could use up front by any chance? Even better to space the steelies out to move away from the whole strut assembly and bag...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
Werd. Do you have spacers you could use up front by any chance? Even better to space the steelies out to move away from the whole strut assembly and bag...

ooo good idea. i dont have any at the moment but i could very well pick up some


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

did you notch your frame too















Get that thing over sometime so I can see why you are soo high in the front still. 
You shouldn't have to take off your front end to see how close the bag is to the tire
Page 3 is mine


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_did you notch your frame too















Get that thing over sometime so I can see why you are soo high in the front still. 
You shouldn't have to take off your front end to see how close the bag is to the tire
Page 3 is mine

haha, i would swing over tomorrow but tristan said youre out hunting







so i guess we'll get it notched next week.
that front is pissing me off so much. i need to get it way down! tonight im gonna try to figure out whats going on


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_ i need to get it way down! tonight im gonna try to figure out whats going on

your bags aren't spun down enough


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
your bags aren't spun down enough









i know. thats what i was implying. i know that def it cuz when i deflate the fronts i dont hear it hit or rest on anything.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Donde estan las llantas from 1st page?








sent you a pmmmm









_Modified by Still Fantana at 2:04 PM 11-14-2008_


_Modified by Still Fantana at 2:06 PM 11-14-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Donde estan las llantas from 1st page?










no habla espanol








pm returned


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

where are the wheels from your 1st page?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

oh, they were corvette sawblades. the centers were powdercoated a flat black. i sold them thou. something better is comin


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Werd...cant wait to peep it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_oh, they were corvette sawblades. the centers were powdercoated a flat black. i sold them thou. something better is comin









They are quickly making there way through the community. Congrats on the air ride.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They are quickly making there way through the community. Congrats on the air ride.

thanks man. 
this weekend im definitely gonna work on my car!! ive been swamped with stuff to do for school so i havent had time.
regarding the fronts, i know i have AT LEAST an 1 1/4- 1 1/2" of thread before it gets close to the tire so im gonna crank them down a ton


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

hey join the club. i just turned in an assignment worth 25% of my grade. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_

regarding the fronts, i know i have AT LEAST an 1 1/4- 1 1/2" of thread before it gets close to the tire so im gonna crank them down a ton









haha jeeeeeez! get on that!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_hey join the club. i just turned in an assignment worth 25% of my grade. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

yep, its finals week so ive got a TON to do. at least after thursday i'll be on break til December 1st









_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
haha jeeeeeez! get on that!

haha, yeah i know. when i put them in i guessed on the bag height, then when i put the wheel on the tire was about a finger gap away from the bag. it wouldve been perfect but someone convinced me to crank it up


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

nice i'm pushing to come home earlier than the 18th. got way too much to do on the car and it needs at least 2 weeks at the body shop and then i have to install the air. thats basically my whole vacation right there http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_nice i'm pushing to come home earlier than the 18th. got way too much to do on the car and it needs at least 2 weeks at the body shop and then i have to install the air. thats basically my whole vacation right there http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

oh wow, so then your back to england for the year after?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

nah i'm back in the states for the rest of my college career. however, i'm flying back a whole week later than my school in the states gets out. thus it's majorly sucking if i come back the 18th.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_nah i'm back in the states for the rest of my college career. however, i'm flying back a whole week later than my school in the states gets out. thus it's majorly sucking if i come back the 18th.

right on. that kinda sucks but id think it would be worth it for what you get to experience over there


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

yeah i mean my biggest gripe is i'm losing a week to chill with my girl and the family. then i could get the car into the body shop sooner and not have to crunch all my **** into three weeks. oh and now british airways is not allowing me to adjust my ticket because i've taken half the trip. like who the hell cares, i'll pay the fee just change my flight.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_yeah i mean my biggest gripe is i'm losing a week to chill with my girl and the family. then i could get the car into the body shop sooner and not have to crunch all my **** into three weeks. oh and now british airways is not allowing me to adjust my ticket because i've taken half the trip. like who the hell cares, i'll pay the fee just change my flight.

sucks. i hate stupid stuff like that. hopefully it all works out


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

me too man.
get lower before i come home, ok?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

will do sir







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

personally i wouldnt worry about how the car sits with the steelies as long as it sits nice with the flashy wheels. notching the frame will do absolutley nothing at that hieght. you need to either space the bag away from the strut or put other wheels on, spin the bag down and see how it looks. chop the **** out of the strut bushing too. 
you definitely dont need to pull the fenders off just to get the bag reasonably close. raise the car all the way up in the front, stick you hand between the tire and the bag and check your clearance. you dont need much.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
i know. thats what i was implying. i know that def it cuz when i deflate the fronts i dont hear it hit or rest on anything. 

also the bags would be sitting on the inner sleeve on the front so they are hitting that
oh man i would love to see that thing slammed on the vette wheels but i just saw you sold them


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
also the bags would be sitting on the inner sleeve on the front so they are hitting that
oh man i would love to see that thing slammed on the vette wheels but i just saw you sold them 

yeah i kinda regret it but something better will be coming








thanks for your input. im not concerned about getting the frame notched now because i know i'll be able to still go super low. i know still fantana doesnt have his notched and hes still sitting at like 21 something in the front








i know its not that big of a deal with my steelies but i still want to get it way down! for sure thou, im gonna pull off the fenders and try to get that bag as close as possible
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

if i recall fantana is running a small profile tire thats why his frame doesnt have to be notched to be low


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_if i recall fantana is running a small profile tire thats why his frame doesnt have to be notched to be low

right on, i'll be running a 40 series on my new wheels so i shouldnt have an issue


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

so I thought this car was going to be low...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (G-Magoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Magoo* »_so I thought this car was going to be low...









haha quiet you! give me time and it will


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

So today i worked on getting that front down. I pulled out the fender liners and bumper. Easier than taking the fender off btw. I got it down a little over an inch more. Thats the absolute lowest i can get those bags to go with those wheels safely. Bottom line, i need different wheels. Offsets are way too high. And no, im not gonna put spacers on. The wheels wont fit on with spacers, tried it today.
Also, i somehow popped one of the rear bags. Randomly as i aired it up i heard it loose pressure. I looked futher at it and realized it collapsed weird. It fell forward really far then the fitting must have punctured the bag as it tried to sit upright. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Then later on, i finished up and was gonna take the car for a drive. I aired up the passenger right to about 90 psi to compensate for the blown driver rear. I backed out of the driveway and right as i was backing into the street, i heard the other rear bag pop. ****KKK!!! Im so pissed. 
To add to that, my passenger door now wont really open or close. Somethings really messed up with it. Also, the metal strut caps are sitting right. They pop up like half an inch even though they are torqued down all the way. 

What a great day http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Thanks again john for staying on the phone with me earlier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really appreciate it!




_Modified by silver saloon at 8:34 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Man were having bad luck with our airrides lol. But Im sorry to hear about your bags. That makes me =(


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

Thats so ****ty bro.
Your bags proly popped cus ur using 90 degree fittings... U need to keep that fitting from coming close to the rubber... 
You need to use straight male fittings, and do 1/4" line to the rear. The NPT threaded size is should be 1/8. So get 2 1/8NPT-1/4" OD male connectors from suicide..


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Thats so ****ty bro.
Your bags proly popped cus ur using 90 degree fittings... U need to keep that fitting from coming close to the rubber... 
You need to use straight male fittings, and do 1/4" line to the rear. The NPT threaded size is should be 1/8. So get 2 1/8NPT-1/4" OD male connectors from suicide.. 

Yeah but ive got 1/2" lines. I suppose i could find a straight fitting to work..
John and i were talking about putting a set screw in the top of the bag to hold it in place and prevent it from collapsing weird. I think that would definitely prevent it from happening again


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

1/2" change that son... its jsut harder to bend and run, and it flows too fast... It'll be less hassle... If anything do 3/8s. But play w/ some 1/4" and u'll like it more. I guarantee it


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

what about the manifolds? i could prolly get a 1/4" to 1/2" elbow right?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_what about the manifolds? i could prolly get a 1/4" to 1/2" elbow right?

easystreet manifolds are 3/8s, not 1/2". so then u get 2 1/4"OD to 3/8sNPT male elbows


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
easystreet manifolds are 3/8s, not 1/2". so then u get 2 1/4"OD to 3/8sNPT male elbows

ohhh okay. i think im gonna do that then. its still way too fast even slowed down


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

why run a 40 series tire? the wheel looks too small and you do have bags ya know. with some modification you can be at 21" with 45 series tire. see PIFF.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_why run a 40 series tire? the wheel looks too small and you do have bags ya know. with some modification you can be at 21" with 45 series tire. see PIFF.

true. i ran a 40 series in front on my sawblades and it worked quite well. just my preference i guess


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

is this finished yet?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Well i started working on getting the rear bags out tonight. Upon further inspection, the passengers side is way worse. The whole fitting snapped off so i now cant get the small piece out of the bracket.. WTF! I now have to order the whole rear kit i guess since i wont be able to use the brackets. Also i couldnt get the bags out. Tried pounding with a rubber hammer on the bottom, nothing. They feel like theyre frozen in there. I just put it aside for the night cuz i have other stuff to do.
I really dont need to be dealing with this **** right now. This thing just keeps sucking money out of me that wasnt budgeted for it. I need to be spending money on stuff that actually matters, like a house and my future. A part of me really wants to sell it


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

get some pictures up. maybe we can help you figure out what you could do. this needs to get done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (G-Magoo)*

i'll take some pics once i get the rear bags out to show the damage. 
all that needs to happen in the future is to get a different fitting and put a set screw in place on the top of the bag so that it wont be able to collapse weird


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

alright well dont give up. thats the easy way out.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (G-Magoo)*

yeah i know. im not going to at all. its just fustrating, a part of me wants to sell it but i know that in the end i could never get myself to actually go through with it


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

good. now get that **** going. what are you sitting at height wise air'd out?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (G-Magoo)*

the front is now at 23 1/2" and the rear sits at 22" even


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Well im switching to 1/4" airline (yes Santi i know








) so i got a 5 gallon aluminum 4 port tank coming, along with the neccisary fittings to convert and 1/4" airline. Also new firestone rear bags are coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks so much Kevin. I cant thank you enough for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

haha. trust me, it'll work better. 
As for taking the bags out, its the bottom piece right? try putting a screw driver in between the beam and the bottom of the bracket.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_Well i started working on getting the rear bags out tonight. Upon further inspection, the passengers side is way worse. The whole fitting snapped off so i now cant get the small piece out of the bracket.. WTF! I now have to order the whole rear kit i guess since i wont be able to use the brackets. Also i couldnt get the bags out. Tried pounding with a rubber hammer on the bottom, nothing. They feel like theyre frozen in there. I just put it aside for the night cuz i have other stuff to do.
I really dont need to be dealing with this **** right now. This thing just keeps sucking money out of me that wasnt budgeted for it. I need to be spending money on stuff that actually matters, like a house and my future. A part of me really wants to sell it

Dang man


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Tonight i got the rear bags out finally. What santi said helped. I just jammed a flat head screwdriver underneath the bottom bracket, from below, and basically pushed it up. The whole bracket must just get seated on there after the weight of the car pushes it down. Also, put in the rear springs, didnt even bother putting in the perches theyre worthless.
Heres some pics of the carnage
first bag








this concerns me. its been rubbing on something. maybe the fitting?








other bag








same story on the other bag.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

I busted a fitting just like that. Sorry to hear about your issues


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_









You can STILL get that out man, that bracket should be fine if that was the only thing you were worried about with it, just bring it by the shop and we can run an easyout into it and get it out no problem.
As for your holes in the bags, it doens't look like the holes line up with the fiitings above. It's hard to tell to from those pics though.
Sucks, sorry to see man, but this is just kinda why I wanted you to bring it by the shop.....ya know


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
You can STILL get that out man, that bracket should be fine if that was the only thing you were worried about with it, just bring it by the shop and we can run an easyout into it and get it out no problem.
As for your holes in the bags, it doens't look like the holes line up with the fiitings above. It's hard to tell to from those pics though.
Sucks, sorry to see man, but this is just kinda why I wanted you to bring it by the shop.....ya know









Yep im gonna get that fitting out. As far as the hole, now im not sure what tore it cuz the hole is right next to the fitting.
I decided that i wanna run the lines inside the car now. Heres my thought, for the fronts, run the lines under the back seats, through the center console, then through the grommet in the firewall then out through the fenders. Kevin told me how i should do the rears, run the lines through the grommets where the abs lines come in, then down to the bag. 
Thoughts?


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

This whole thing sounds like a pain in the ass, how it'll be that much more rewarding when it's finished. Stick with it man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*

you can keep the lines outside the car... 
yeah those big ass fittings and 1/2" lines are a hassle..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you can keep the lines outside the car... 
yeah those big ass fittings and 1/2" lines are a hassle.. 

Yep


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you can keep the lines outside the car... 
yeah those big ass fittings and 1/2" lines are a hassle.. 

yeah i know but wouldnt it be easier to run them inside? especially concidering that i dont have access to a lift so it would be a bitch to run them again...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Just put one side on jackstands, run it. Then do the other wise. Or put all 4 corners in jack stands. I don't use a lift.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I guess. But would that be worth doing? I feel like that would be a better route to go, running them through the interior


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_I guess. But would that be worth doing? I feel like that would be a better route to go, running them through the interior

i think its gonna be more of a hassle, i've ran many lines and wires, and interior is a pain... and thats wires which are way more flexible than airline...


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow.....dude, this seems likes it's getting way to complicated.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Got some goodies today!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

are they in yet?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_are they in yet?

tonight they will


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

nice duvet cover








you have pm broady.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_nice duvet cover








you have pm broady.

thank you sir


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

selling the car
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4154127
let me know if you know anyone interested


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_selling the car
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4154127
let me know if you know anyone interested


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_selling the car
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4154127
let me know if you know anyone interested









Oh Gawd







A WRX







:where's the puke icon:
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

selling a mk4= awesome.
buying a subaru= wack.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*

i didn't get the memo...are VW guys hating on Suby guys now? are we off Hondas?
















good luck with selling the mk4, and hopefully the suby works out for you, and make it cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_i didn't get the memo...are VW guys hating on Suby guys now? are we off Hondas?
















good luck with selling the mk4, and hopefully the suby works out for you, and make it cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. I appreciate it








I honestly dont care if people "approve" of me selling my car. Im at a point in my life of needing to be putting money elsewhere, like saving for my future. There ARE more important things to life than cars. Not leaving the scene or anything, but im done with the modding thing for a bit. This car has been a money pit for me and i need to get out of it. I also really really want AWD. When i drive 30 miles each way to school everyday, it'll come in handy with this rough winter coming up. So for now, i just want something reliable, relatively cheap to maintain, and definitely AWD. Thought about an Audi w/ Quattro, but theyre a tad overpriced and too expensive to maintain. I dont plan on modding the subi, i just need it to get me from point A to B. 


_Modified by silver saloon at 9:29 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

Do your thing bobble head.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Oh Gawd







A WRX







:where's the puke icon:
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ROFL!!!








Drew....what the fkuc man?!?! You know we can get this car to a decent reliable spot right now! It just takes time to work this stuff out. I mean you can't just give up, and give up to the point where you completely get rid of the car. I know there is more things to life than a car, trust me (just ask my g/friend) but it is how passionate you are about it, doesn't mean people with insane rides focus solely on that car every second of every day. 
And I gotta wonder if you woulda had us do the install at the shop like we planned if this woulda went down this way...ya know? Maybe this was a product of your own impulsiveness...I don't know. 
At the same time I do understand putting money elsewhere right now for more important things in the future. And I honestly hope that does work out for you. I guess different strokes for different folks. I hope a WRX works out nicely for you, but I'm pretty sure they are like double the price of an A4, not really sure on the prices to upkeep a Subi, but at least with an Audi you would be staying in the scene a lot more. 
Wish ya luck, but I would be lying if I said I wasn't really really disappointed and just left with an awful taste in my mouth


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
ROFL!!!








Drew....what the fkuc man?!?! You know we can get this car to a decent reliable spot right now! It just takes time to work this stuff out. I mean you can't just give up, and give up to the point where you completely get rid of the car. I know there is more things to life than a car, trust me (just ask my g/friend) but it is how passionate you are about it, doesn't mean people with insane rides focus solely on that car every second of every day. 
And I gotta wonder if you woulda had us do the install at the shop like we planned if this woulda went down this way...ya know? Maybe this was a product of your own impulsiveness...I don't know. 
At the same time I do understand putting money elsewhere right now for more important things in the future. And I honestly hope that does work out for you. I guess different strokes for different folks. I hope a WRX works out nicely for you, but I'm pretty sure they are like double the price of an A4, not really sure on the prices to upkeep a Subi, but at least with an Audi you would be staying in the scene a lot more. 
Wish ya luck, but I would be lying if I said I wasn't really really disappointed and just left with an awful taste in my mouth

Thanks. Yeah it doesnt really have to do with the airride. Its the car. Honestly, ive been ready to move on for a while now. I should NOT have done air at all. In fact, shortly before i started buying all my stuff, i was super close to selling my car just because i was ready to sell it. Its not that im selling it out of fustration, im just ready to move on like i said. Ive been wanting out of my car for a while now, its just time.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
And I gotta wonder if you woulda had us do the install at the shop like we planned if this woulda went down this way...ya know? Maybe this was a product of your own impulsiveness...I don't know. 

no, were more than competent to work on his car. obviously theres going to be some bugs to work out.. but that still beats paying someone else to do it.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
no, were more than competent to work on his car. obviously theres going to be some bugs to work out.. but that still beats paying someone else to do it. 

wasn't insulting anyone's competent level at all, but honestly if you have soo much faith it seems there would never be this MANY bugs. And I have heard about a lot of bugs. SOME huge bugs. And also why aren't you guys throwin his coils back on for him then? Because it seems that is worth paying money for. Not to mention, the deal I put my ass on the line for to do his install really really cheap, just to try and help him out. But I'm glad you competent guys were on top of it so I got a ton of phone calls afterwards on how to fix it.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

you will be back man.

sold my wrx last week and picked up a tt.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_you will be back man.

sold my wrx last week and picked up a tt.

nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i know i'll be back


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (inspector gadget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inspector gadget* »_you should talk to burtondk12 aka grant.
he had a mk4 traded for a subi now he's back looking for a vw again. you should also talk to chapel he was in a vw, then saab the a subi and now in a vw again. i think subaru's are decent but i think that the interior is just cheap and boxer motor's sound like detuned motorcycles. but i wish you the best of luck with whatever you do.

thanks man.
Not getting outta vw's or anything. I just want something cheap and reliable for now. Im not even gonna mod it. I got other stuff going on in my life now that need my attention and money. Nothings gonna change my mind on selling btw. We'll see what happens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
wasn't insulting anyone's competent level at all, but honestly if you have soo much faith it seems there would never be this MANY bugs. And I have heard about a lot of bugs. SOME huge bugs. And also why aren't you guys throwin his coils back on for him then? Because it seems that is worth paying money for. Not to mention, the deal I put my ass on the line for to do his install really really cheap, just to try and help him out. But I'm glad you competent guys were on top of it so I got a ton of phone calls afterwards on how to fix it.









everything hes had problems with was discussed before we even started the install. with a set screw and smaller airlines we would have been golden. 
i would have gladly helped put his coils back on. but youre right, after i personally took them on and off multiple times that night, i totally forgot how! 
dont act like youre the ****ing air bag messiah. its a simple install. 
i knew he thought you were a cool guy who could help him with his questions but apparently your help costs money.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
everything hes had problems with was discussed before we even started the install. with a set screw and smaller airlines we would have been golden. 
*Was it really....first off those set screws were discussed and brought to Drew's attention from me when I first told him about it when he was telling me how we were going to do the build in the shop! I can remember like it was yesterday Drew asking me whether to go with the Airhouse 2 bags or the Firestone Bags. I went into great detail about both b/c unlike you and your obvious extensive knowledge on them I have personally dealt with both bags and intalled both bags into cars. Not to mention the fact that you didn't even put the Fkc*n set screw in!!!!!!!! And now you're using it now as some excuse that everything in that car would have been fine if you had















I also think you forgot to discuss some other "bugs" before you started such as
-Front struts mounted w/ no hats, bag to fender!!!
-Reducing fittings that were so long and bulkey they would snap off from deflating a bag
-Obviously you didn't think what was the best way to run the line if not even a month later Drew is entertaining the idea of rerunning the airlines
-Every threaded fitting screwed together had/has no teflon on the threads *
i would have gladly helped put his coils back on. but youre right, after i personally took them on and off multiple times that night, i totally forgot how! 
*I never said that you forgot how to put coils in and out. Jeesus anyone with a home repair kit from Home Depot could do that. I was/am simpley pointing out the fact that if you are SOO high and mighty on doing **** in a garage for free, why am I getting calls...no scratch that,,,,Drew himself coming into the shop to have us put the coils back in. Where are you now??? *
dont act like youre the ****ing air bag messiah. its a simple install.
*HOW THE **** AM I ACTING LIKE THIS!?!?!?!




























I understand it is a simple install, and hey guess what buddy/pal/cheif/gaylord it failed!*
i knew he thought you were a cool guy who could help him with his questions but apparently your help costs money. 
*I DIDN"T COLLECT A DIME OF HIS MONEY!!!!! Infact once again, I'll say this for the cheap seats, I went very far out of my way to help him. And after everything, the blown bags, the small leaks, the problem after problem, I was still there for FREE*


Lettme say also now that this is getting beyond stupid, Drew, I honestly can't believe you aren't jumping in here to give your .02cents. If you in anyway feel like I gave you the wrong information or I wasn't ever there to help you out with this whole project, please tell me. I honestly thought of you as a kick ass kid and genuinely wanted to help you out. I didn't understand why after all we talked about just one weekend you all of a sudden had it installed.







But I ignored and figured, hell, good for him, hope he enjoys. And even after that you still wanted my help, and I still had given it to you. I NEVER COLLECTED A DIME, so if you could tell your buddy to shut his f*ckin mouth and stop trying to make me look like someone who finacially raped you for an install I would appreciate that. I believe we quoted you a same price as what other people wanted to charge anyways, correct? Not to mention, it is a shop, what do you or your buddy here expect. We can just work on cars for free!?!?








I am anxious to see you in person and talk about this one later







Or still feel free to call me, still here oh yeah, and justrave can't wait to meet you this summer!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
everything hes had problems with was discussed before we even started the install. with a set screw and smaller airlines we would have been golden. 
i would have gladly helped put his coils back on. but youre right, after i personally took them on and off multiple times that night, i totally forgot how! 
dont act like youre the ****ing air bag messiah. its a simple install. 
i knew he thought you were a cool guy who could help him with his questions but apparently your help costs money. 


What a joke. You have made it more then obvious that you guys didn't know what you were doing. The people who have seen the car in person could not believe what they were seeing. Just chalk it up as that. There is nothing for you to defend. Free install equalled install gone way wrong. End of story.. 
Sure it's an easy install if you take your time and do it right. No strut caps???? *bad* No teflon on any threaded fittings??? *bad*, etc. etc.
Drew originaly was talking to Santi about coming out and doing the install. Guarenteed this would have cost Drew money but it would have gotten done right. So the same goes for if John would have done the install. It would have been done right and professionaly. If I was Drew. You guys would be paying to put my coils back in. 
Honestly for all the time John spent dealing with all of Drews questions and this and that he basically just wasted a bunch of Johns time for nothing because you guys f*cked his car up for free afterwards







. Seems worth it to me????? That seems like kind of a kick in Johns face to me. and then after this he brings his car to the shop to re-install the coils. He obviously doesn't have much faith in you and/or your work on cars








All John did was try and help Drew out even after you guys ****ed up his car. So don't frown on the "Messiah"


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (inspector gadget)*

Exactly








and the funniest part is now Drew is not around really anymore. Went from being on every thread he could possibly be on to basically dissapearing. Guess the wonderful install gave him a bad taste in his mouth








If it was meant to be it was meant to be and I guess this one just wasn't








Live and Learn


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Damn, sorry to see this all wind up this way!
The lesson to be learned, air ride is not your average suspension install. 
if you cant do coils with you eyes closed, don't even think about air. 
but hopefully Drews car gets fixed and when everything works right, he will love it and keep it


----------



## vdubmk4 (Feb 18, 2007)

If you want to have money, keeping your car will help because it paid off. you can sell the airride or some of the other mods you don't think you need. Just go back to coils and be done modding, its that simple.


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (vdubmk4)*

this all kind of makes me laugh. Drew didnt want to bring it to further because he thought $600 was a stretch for the install. i cant tell you guys how many times he told me this. so i offered to help him along with nolan, and greg. i went farther out of my way than all of you put together. i sat out in his driveway on holloween in 30 degree weather while we went back and forth on where he wanted all of his stuff mounted, then let him use the the place in which i work (without asking, mind you) untill 2 a.m. one night. FREE shop FREE hoist FREE tools everything. its not even close to our fault that he used 1/2 in line and the fittings were to big. it just suprised me to see all this from you guys. Jeff i thought it was super badass how you shot my car for me this summer, i think you are a super cool dude. and John your 20th was a huge inspiration of mine as far as bagging a mkiv, and also thought it was super tight how inviting you were to help out with anything i needed if i decided to do it. But all said and done after all this bashing on here i guess its true you cant judge a book by its cover. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and thanks drew for standing up for us after the time we took to help you do this the way you wanted to










_Modified by newSkool16v at 5:58 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

It doesnt really matter how much the install would cost, nobody but me and my friends touch my car. Id rather look at it broken than send it to a shop. That being said, when i was stuck with some motor issues Chad from SCI was more than happy to help me over the phone free of charge. I doubt he would complain about my wasting his time either.
Also, i wouldnt really call them heavyweights in our scene. we care about more than bagged big turbo mk4s in minnesota.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*

Wow. 
Arguing gets us no where. The past is the past. Nothing you can do about it, so bickering about it is pointless. 
Please everyone stop. 
I guess i'll make this clear again,*The airride, the airride install, nor the airride parts have anything to do with me selling my car. I cant make that anymore clear.* I am just ready to move on, plain and simple. I have been for a while now. My heart is just not with a MK4 anymore. I have been really unhappy with my car for a while now, and i thought that doing air would make me happy and spark a new love with the car. I was wrong. I should not have done air at all. It was a complete waste of time and money. 
*Also, i am not leaving the scene because of my airride and/or my fustrations with my car.* Like i've said many times before, its just time for me to move on. Right now, i just need something thats AWD, cheap and reliable. A Subi fits that mold. I also just have different priorities in my life right now. Keeping my car is not an option, so its not even worth discussing. 
Once again, i thank all of you who have helped me along the way. You guys have been great! John, thank you for your time. I cant thank you enough man. You helped me figure out that i wanted to do this, what stuff i should get, and how it should go in. I know you busted your ass to hook me up with stuff. Also, the countless questions you answered. I really appreciate everything. Joel, thank you for hooking me up with the shop that one night and helping me out with the install. I know you put your ass on the line and let us use the shop. I cant thank you enough. Same goes for you Nolan and Greg, thanks for helping with everything. Jeff, thanks for answering all my questions way back when. Your car is a HUGE reason i decided to do air. Thanks man.
I apologize for any wrong that i may have done to any of you. If so, I didnt mean it. 
Lets all be mature about this. I mean, we all share and enjoy the same passion. Dont ruin it. 












_Modified by silver saloon at 11:36 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

You guys have this all so twisted backwards it is funny. Joel I will keep you out of this because I know you and you are good peoples.
Nolan and Greg I have no idea who you guys are nor do I really care. I was just stating my opinion on the way that I knew things went down. Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe I'm right. Whoo gives a Sh*t? Drew is leaving so much out of the story that it is not even funny. Thus making us look like we are on the wrong side of the tracks on this one. I really don't care either way so I will just leave it at that..

_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
Also, i wouldnt really call them heavyweights in our scene. we care about more than bagged big turbo mk4s in minnesota.

What scene? I'm not in any scene. Have you ever seen me at 1 GTG or out hanging out on Uni in the summer? Nope, Never. I've got a wife and a kid and other things to do with my time. So please don't add any comments about me being in any of your scenes and being too good for them. I just have other priorities in my life besides my car.
I've done more then my fair share of helping people out in this town. Ask Mike Olson.. I don't consider myself anything more then any of you do. I'm just a laid back, chill guy. So if in anyway I mis represented myself in this thread. Those are not my true colors.
Best of luck to Drew with getting his car put back together and selling it. 
Peace out..


_Modified by moacur at 2:54 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Honestly at this point it is just funny. If everyone knew the real story and how things went down you would laugh too. Drew just isn't telling the whole story of the months of planning that went into it before he decided to do it in someones garage at a wim. He could have just told John that he thought it was a bit steep and was planning on doing it at someone else's place. For all we know John probably would have came over and helped them. He is that type of guy.
The other thing that is funny is everyone who worked on the car is failing to admit that things went wrong. That is why they are so defensive.
Case in point. I run 1/2" line and have had 0 issues. They all of sudden think that 1/2" line is part of the problem and it is not. Valve controls work wonders and I know Drew ordered some as he asked me where to get them. 
Another problem is the fittings. If I was going to do a install for someone and they had fittings that I knew were going to cause issues. I would have never done the install until we had the right parts and these guys are talking about known issues before they even started the install. 
Neither John nor I really have anything to do with it at this point and like I said in my above post if I came off the wrong way it is really not my true colors...People just don't know the real story here..


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

Jeff, way to clear things up, no better way to put it. I'm out!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*

Honestly, i dont know why you guys are still arguing about this. It really surprises me. Reminds me of some high school drama sh*t. Its utterly pointless.
Once again, thanks to all who were there for me and who helped along the way. And again, im sorry to any of you who i may have offended/hurt.
Later guys, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_Honestly, i dont know why you guys are still arguing about this. It really surprises me. Reminds me of some high school drama sh*t. Its utterly pointless.
Once again, thanks to all who were there for me and who helped along the way. And again, im sorry to any of you who i may have offended/hurt.
Later guys, it was fun while it lasted.









Well said. Best of luck with whats to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newSkool16v (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Castor Troy* »_
Well said. Best of luck with whats to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

glad you decided to keep the car and not get a wrx


----------



## vdubmk4 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_glad you decided to keep the car and not get a wrx

Me too!! Now i get your leather! hahaha


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vdubmk4)*

So now he is keeping it


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*

so wait... he's keeping it now?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

....hey drew, looks like people wanna know whats going on with your car man


----------



## joelzzzy (Dec 17, 2008)

ya he is keeping it


----------

